# Chronic Active Hepatitis...



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. It can be managed sometimes, at least for a period of time. My Doberman had it, along with Copper storage disease. (another kind of liver disease) This following link is about a dog who may or may not have liver disease. But I've posted my experiences in that thread, which may or may not be applicable to your situation. I hope your dog will be able to be treated or managed well. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/99265-my-sisters-dalmatian.html#post1143746


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your spoo's health concerns. All I have to offer is my good wishes and few links. Hope you get the guidance you seek, all the best to you both.:clover:
Canine Chronic Hepatitis: Hepatic Disease in Small Animals: Merck Veterinary Manual
Diagnosis of Heart Disease: Heart Disease and Heart Failure: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

First of all, sorry to hear about the health concerns. I hope that this round of meds helps to solve or at least mitigate the problem.

On the moving...in my experience, having moved my previous dog (it was a wire-haired fox terrier, not a poodle) from Europe to Asia to the Middle East to Africa over the course of her 15 years, I do think that the stress of the plane is much more for us fretting, than for our dogs. Clearly this also depends on the dog, and on whether or not they like their kennels. And, on the airline (it's important to find one with a good reputation for moving dogs). 

What would be critically important is the quality of the vet care on the other end -- you could look into that beforehand.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## PooBean (Mar 29, 2012)

@poodlebeguiled - Thank you for the link you posted! I will try and read up as much as I can...since I don't know much about it.

@Chagall's mom - Thank you~! I will go to the link provided... Your Chagall looks very beautiful!!

@marialydia - Thank you for sharing your travel experience story! Wow 15yrs, and your pup sounds like a world traveller! We might have to look into commercial pet flying company...there is a slight possibility that we might not get to travel together... Definitely we will be sure to look into vet care on the other end. Thank you!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I shared this thread with my sister for her Dalmatian's problem. I posted about her dog's liver issue on Friday.


----------

